# DVR 625 UHF Remote



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

Is it possible to buy a stronger antenna for the 625 UHF remote. The receiver is pretty close to TV 2, but it still will not work well. I saw some solutions on here, but they looked a little complicated.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

xasx said:


> Is it possible to buy a stronger antenna for the 625 UHF remote. The receiver is pretty close to TV 2, but it still will not work well. I saw some solutions on here, but they looked a little complicated.


If its not working then you have a problem with the remote or the receiver/antenna. It should work over quite a large distance.


----------



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll try calling Dish, I would estimate its not more then 20 feet and one wall in between, it works when I point it exactly at one of the walls, I guess their is metal in there that reflects the signal exactly, but from the manual it seems like it should work way past that.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

You can try adjusting the antenna on the box so the the length of the mast is horizontal (pointing to the left or right.) I have found that metal will interfere with the remote. If I point my 625 RF to low to the floor, the metal in the adjustable bed prevents the signal from going through two walls. But if I point it straight forward, avoiding the metal in the bed motor and frame, I can always get through to the box. Try pointing your remote any degree towards the ceiling (as if you are looking down at the remote in your hand), and that may be enough for plenty of RF to avoid metal in the walls.


----------



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

The system is actually on the same floors and the antenna it slanted. I think the main problem might be the fridge is in the lin e of sight, it has two open doorways on either side, but a straight line goes through the fridge.


----------

